
Why should I commit frequently? - cdev
https://devenbhooshan.wordpress.com/2020/08/08/why-should-i-commit-frequently/
======
cdev
Importance of committing frequently ?

\- Having periodic checkpoints because of small commits helps in debugging and
makes the history cleaner

\- Small commits make collaboration better. If you commit and push the changes
frequently, your team-mates will be able to integrate with your codebase
frequently(sometimes even prevent merge conflicts)

\- Small commits encourages us to think iteratively

